# 30 Jahre PC Games: Wir feiern mit euch unser großes Jubiläum!



## Lukas Schmid (14. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *30 Jahre PC Games: Wir feiern mit euch unser großes Jubiläum!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *30 Jahre PC Games: Wir feiern mit euch unser großes Jubiläum!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. September 2022)

Party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobCool (14. September 2022)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstagsjubiläum! 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an 1992 und die folgenden Jahre. Jeden Dienstag (oder wars Donnerstag in der Schweiz?) nach der Schule (meist schon Mittags) am Kiosk halt gemacht und nach der PC Games gefragt die oft noch nicht einmal ausgepackt war.
Den Kiosk gibt es heute noch. Schön ist das mit der PC Games ebenso!

Auf weitere 30 Jahre!


----------



## Holzkerbe (14. September 2022)

Als erstes einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 30 Jahren PC Games! 

Kaum zu glauben, das es euch schon so lange gibt und hoffentlich auch die nächsten 30 Jahre noch geben wird - dann wäre ich nicht nur mit euch aufgewachsen, sondern könnte auch direkt mit euch in Rente gehen 

Unvergessen meine ersten PC Games Ausgaben, damals noch mit Diskette - das muss um 1995 gewesen sein, ich war gerade einmal 10 Jahre jung. Mein vier Jahre älterer Bruder hatte den ersten PC ins Haus geholt, ein alter 386er, ein Geschenk eines Freundes. Auf dem haben wir dann fleißig Demos von der PC Games Diskette gezockt, bis dann ca. '96 ein Rechenknecht mit aktueller Hardware ins Haus kam.

Hach ja, wie die Zeit vergeht... Mein Geschenk an euch zum 30. Jubiläum ist ein Abo, meine erste Ausgabe ist auch gleichzeitig die zum Jubiläum. War vorher stets Kioskkäufer, wenn auch zugegeben nicht die ganzen 30 Jahre durchgängig 

Feiert schön und ich bin gespannt, was ihr alles für uns in petto habt!

P.S.: Kommt auch ein Rebranding der Zeitschrift passend zur Website? Fänd ich überfällig und auch äußerst schick!


----------



## Sbf93 (14. September 2022)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bast3l (14. September 2022)

Alles Gute PCGames!

Kann mich noch gut erinnern, mit Kollegen und Kumpels das aktuelle Heft in der 'großen Pause' in der Schule Mitte der 90er - gut verborgen vor der Pausenaufsicht - studiert zu haben. 🤭

Trotz der Konsolen, die mich immer schon begleitet haben und auch noch begleiten, hat das PC-Gaming in meinem Herzen immer einen warmen, behaglichen und besonderen Platz.


----------



## staplerfahrer (14. September 2022)

PC Games ist 30?
Moment mal, das heißt ja daß ich jetzt wie alt bin?
Ach menno 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und auf die nächsten 30!


----------



## THORtusus (14. September 2022)

Wow, 30 Jahre.... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Falconer75 (14. September 2022)

Mit 30 ist man ja schon groß und kann mit Wahrheiten umgehen. Für mich war die PC Games immer die strenge, ernsthafte große Schwester meiner Lieblingsmagazine von Computec (Amiga Games, PC Action und - bis heute - play5). Mein Verhältnis war somit die meiste Zeit eher distanziert und ja, ich gebe zu, über Mot-Kurven, bierernste Texte und steife Wertungsdiskussionen habe ich mich immer lustig gemacht. Dazu stehe ich.

Aber ist ja auch lang her, die Marke inzwischen anders aufgestellt und durch die bunt besetzte Redaktion hoffentlich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Bisschen lustiger und lebensfroher würde ich es mir trotzdem wünschen. Das gilt aber nicht nur für die redaktionelle Seite, sondern auch das Miteinander in der Community. Ist keine Katastrophe, aber die Diskussionen gehen mir doch noch wesentlich zu häufig in eine anstrengende Richtung.

Deswegen hinterlasse ich neben den besten Glückwünschen zum 30. Geburtstag auch ein paar Wünsche für die PC Games: Noch mehr Mut zu unkonventioneller Berichterstattung, kein Anbiedern an die jeweils gerade fresheste Zielgruppe, ein lockereres Miteinander in der Community (auch bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen!) und keine Texte ohne positiven oder witzigen Part.

Und noch mehr Popkultur bitte, außerhalb der Marvel/DC/Fantasy-Welt. Das trägt die Marke ja schließlich im Namen. PCG… Pop Culture Games. Oder habe ich da die letzten 30 Jahre etwas missverstanden?

Alles Gute!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. September 2022)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> PCG… Pop Culture Games.



Du hast endlich die Lösung für unser Namensdilemma gefunden! 😮


----------



## Windu007 (14. September 2022)

Alles Gute


----------



## Superkuh (14. September 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch allen 

Mannmann, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. 30 Jahre und es scheint mir, als wäre es gestern, als ich eines der ersten Hefte bei euch gekauft habe. Irgendwie wünschte ich, es wäre noch nicht so lange her 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und freue mich auf den 50sten.


----------



## ViktorEippert (14. September 2022)

Wahnsinn, schon 30 Jahre rum. Die PC Games begleitet mich inzwischen schon etwas über mein halbes Leben - und damit etwas mehr als zwei Drittel ihres Lebens. Anfangs noch vereinzelt am Kiosk gekauft, haben mir meine Eltern damals zum 16ten ein Abo der PCG geschenkt. Es war viele Jahre DIE Quelle für Neuigkeiten und Tests zu Spielen für mich. Das Abo habe ich auch beibehalten, bis ich 2009 erst als Prakti, dann 2010 als freier Autor und 2011 als Volontär selbst für die Games arbeiten durfte. 

Ich verbinde entsprechend viele schöne Erinnerungen mit der PC Games. Darunter spannende Studiobesuche, aufregende Spieleankündigungen, coole Artikel und auch mehrere Lesertreffen auf der Gamescom und bei uns im Verlag. Ich freu mich drauf zu sehen, wie es in den kommenden Jahren weitergeht!

Alles Gute PC Games und auf zum nächsten runden Geburtstag!


----------



## Falconer75 (14. September 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Du hast endlich die Lösung für unser Namensdilemma gefunden! 😮


Schwirrt mir schon seit Wochen durch den Kopf. Wollte ich @Christian Doerre eigentlich als Subtitle für den Podcast vorschlagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. September 2022)

Happy Birthday, auf die nächsten 30 Jahre


----------



## Nevrion (14. September 2022)

Irgendwie wird die PCGames immer einen festen Platz im Herzen bei mir haben. Wenn ich mir einen speziellen Moment aus den letzten 30 Jahren raus picken müsste, der mich am meisten begeistert hat, dann war es wohl das Redaktions-Video zum Spiel "Mag!!!" das einen unglaublich guten und witzigen Zeitgeist inne hatte. Damals hieß die gefühlt einzige Frau des Hauses noch Petra Maueröder und der Leserbrief-Onkel trat noch klassisch Anonym vor der Kamera.
Da es damals noch kein gutes Internet gab, war die PCGames quasi unumgänglich, wollte man die aktuellsten Patches und Demos zu den laufenden Spielen haben.

Das ist zwar heute alles leichter und vielleicht auch besser geworden, wobei ich DRM freie Spiele immer noch bevorzugen würde, aber ich bin froh und glücklich dass es die PCGames immer noch gibt und seine treuen Abonennten hat.


----------



## ZgamerZ (14. September 2022)

Ich halte es mal kurz und sage ebenfalls: Happy Birthday PCG! ^^


----------



## Aretak (14. September 2022)

GZ


----------



## Christian Doerre (14. September 2022)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Schwirrt mir schon seit Wochen durch den Kopf. Wollte ich @Christian Doerre eigentlich als Subtitle für den Podcast vorschlagen.


Sorry, hab mich stattdessen für Phänomenales Chris-Gelaber entschieden.^^
Am 22. September geht's los. Woohooo!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2022)

Als Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe möchte ich sagen: Alles Gute zum 30. Geburtstag und vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Berichte, Tests und Reportagen über all die Jahrzehnte und die vielen Stunden, die man mit jedem Heft lesend und CD / DVD schauend verbringen durfte.

Als jemand dem Gedrucktes immer noch lieber ist, hoffe ich zudem, dass es das Heft noch sehr lange geben wird.


----------



## MrFob (15. September 2022)

Hab ja schon vor ein paar Tagen meine persoenliche Rueckschau in Toni's Thread gepostet. Dem gibt es wenig hinzuzufuegen, ausser nochmal:

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und alles Gute zum Jubilaeum! 🥳


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. September 2022)

Muss man bei aller Kritik halt auch mal sagen, in der Branche 30 Jahre am Markt  - Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Respekt dafür ! Hoffentlich kann Harald Fränkel bei euch in Rente gehen, danach die Sintflut


----------



## Dai-shi (15. September 2022)

30 Jahre... Meine Fresse bin ich alt -.-

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich eure Erstausgabe am Kiosk gesehen habe. Was ich allerdings nicht mehr weis, ist ob es damals die PC Action schon gab, oder ob diese später kam.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2022)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht mehr weis, ist ob es damals die PC Action schon gab, oder ob diese später kam.



Die kam erst später.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (15. September 2022)

Partay! Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche schon mal


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2022)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang der 2000er ging unsere wundervolle Webseite online...



nee, das war früher. 95, 96, 97 so was rum?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WasEnLos (15. September 2022)

ZAM hat zumindest einen Account von 97


----------



## Falconer75 (15. September 2022)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich eure Erstausgabe am Kiosk gesehen habe. Was ich allerdings nicht mehr weis, ist ob es damals die PC Action schon gab, oder ob diese später kam.


02/96 war die Erstausgabe der PC Action, die über Jahre von Bigge, Hesse und Fränkel geprägt wurde. Es gab aber vor der PC Games tatsächlich ein reines Disketten-Magazin von Computec, das PC Action hieß. Mit ner Vollversion und Shareware drauf. Für 20 Mark.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nee, das war früher. 95, 96, 97 so was rum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



April 1996

Die erste Seite sah so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bast3l (15. September 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> April 1996
> 
> Die erste Seite sah so aus:
> 
> ...


big up netscape navigator < 3


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (15. September 2022)

Ufff...
Da fühle ich mich gleichzeitig alt und doch wieder wie ein Küken...

Einerseits habe ich dieses Jahr mit meinem Leben die 30 Jahre überschritten.
Andererseits ist es einfach krass, dass ich jetzt für ein Magazin arbeiten darf, das genauso alt ist, wie ich.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. September 2022)

PC Games lese ich seit der Ausgabe 08/1995 regelmäßig (die Titelstory zu Wing Commander 4 durfte ich damals einfach nicht verpassen). 

Im November 2004 habe ich dann selbst bei PC Games angefangen, damals noch als Praktikant.


----------



## DDS-Zod (15. September 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGames.

21 war ich damals als ihr auf den markt kamt (ja, bin inzwischen alt).

Kann mich noch erinnern wie ich Mitte der 90er (93/94) Werbung in eurem Magazin gemacht habe (hatte damals einen Versandhandel für Games).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> April 1996
> 
> Die erste Seite sah so aus:
> 
> ...


Hui, da bin ich ja fast froh die Anfangsphase verpasst zu haben. Sieht ja fubar aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hui, da bin ich ja fast froh die Anfangsphase verpasst zu haben. Sieht ja fubar aus.



Früher war halt nicht alles besser.


----------



## fud1974 (15. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hui, da bin ich ja fast froh die Anfangsphase verpasst zu haben. Sieht ja fubar aus.



Die anderen sahen in der Regel nicht besser aus.

Man verdrängt gerne wie damals so die durchschnittliche Webseite aussah...


----------



## arrgh (15. September 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> April 1996
> 
> Die erste Seite sah so aus:
> 
> ...


Ich hätte gerne wieder dieses Design, bittedanke!


----------



## Falconer75 (15. September 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne wieder dieses Design, bittedanke!


Kauf dir das Heft, das sieht heute so aus...  (Spaaaß!!)

Konnte ja '96 niemand ahnen, dass sich dieses Internet-Dings durchsetzt.


----------



## Stirrling (15. September 2022)

Gästebuch. Das sollte man doch wieder reinholen. Gute Idee


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (15. September 2022)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Mit 30 ist man ja schon groß und kann mit Wahrheiten umgehen. Für mich war die PC Games immer die strenge, ernsthafte große Schwester meiner Lieblingsmagazine von Computec (Amiga Games, PC Action und - bis heute - play5). Mein Verhältnis war somit die meiste Zeit eher distanziert und ja, ich gebe zu, über Mot-Kurven, bierernste Texte und steife Wertungsdiskussionen habe ich mich immer lustig gemacht. Dazu stehe ich.
> 
> Aber ist ja auch lang her, die Marke inzwischen anders aufgestellt und durch die bunt besetzte Redaktion hoffentlich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Bisschen lustiger und lebensfroher würde ich es mir trotzdem wünschen. Das gilt aber nicht nur für die redaktionelle Seite, sondern auch das Miteinander in der Community. Ist keine Katastrophe, aber die Diskussionen gehen mir doch noch wesentlich zu häufig in eine anstrengende Richtung.
> 
> ...


Toller Beitrag, Falconer75. Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich..
Mein (ehemalig) bester Freund (Grüße Sebastian B.!) hat die PC Games immer mit in die Schule anno 1998 gebracht und wir haben sie im langweiligen Musik-Unterricht durchgeschmökert. Meist eine tolle Zeit, ihr wart dadurch früh immer ein Teil meines Lebens, bis ich euch selbst unregelmäßig im Heft und hier regelmäßig auf der Seite gelesen habe. Damals, zu oben genannten Beginn (für mich 199 hat mich eure gewisse teilweise "kranke" und missgünstige Konsolen-Phobie tierisch genervt und aufgeregt, vorallem als beinharter Nintendo (64)-Spieler. So hat es sich damals für mich angefühlt. PC ist eh besser, System-Krieg (PC hält die Fahnen hoch bzw. Totgesagte leben länger). Deswegen empfinde ich es nach wie vor (manchmal) etwas verwunderlich und teils aufgesetzt, dass das Konsolen-Ding seit einigen Jahren so ein normales Thema auch bei PC Games  geworden ist. Im Prinzip auch völlig logisch und notwendig bzw. richtig. Dadurch fehlt aber auch ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Denn technologisch und damit einhergehend auch gameplaytechnisch sollte der PC eigentlich die Lead-Plattform sein. Eigentlich. Und ausreichend sein für die Berichterstattung. Eigentlich.

PC Action war voll mein Ding seit 2000. Das entsprach eher meinem krank-humorigem Geiste. Dadurch, dass viele Redakteure wie Wolfgang Fischer oder auch Viktor (von der N-Zone) später gewechselt sind, fühlt es sich etwas an, dass man sich "kennt". 

Ihr Redakteure und Mitarbeiter sind es, die die PC Games ausmachen, nicht nur die Spiele. Auch wenn nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt, ihr macht gute Arbeit! Ich habe die PC Games immer als seriös und ernsthaft empfunden, das Kontrastprogramm zur PC Action oder anderen Magazinen. Was mir damals schlicht zu langweilig war. Jetzt bin ich älter und ihr habt euch genauso gewandelt! Ihr wart immer eine respektable Größe. Bleibt da bitte dran und gebt niemals auf.

Ich gratuliere der PC Games, allen aktuellen, aber auch ehemaligen Redakteuren/ -innen und Mitarbeiter/-innen ganz herzlich zur 30 Jahren PC Games! 30 Jahre voller Schweiß, Tränen, stressiger Abgabetermine und unvergesslicher Erlebnisse. Danke für euren Einsatz und euer Herzblut! Ihr seid schlicht ein wichtiger Eckpfeiler in der deutschen Spielelandschaft und für mich nicht wegzudenken.

Alles Gute PC Games!


----------



## Stirrling (15. September 2022)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Redaktion, das Produktionsteam, und den Verlag zu 30 Jahren kontinuierliche PC Spiele Berichterstattung.
 So, wie die Queen viele Premiers in GB, so hat die PC Games auch viele Mitbewerber kommen und gehen sehen. Also hoffe ich, dass ihr auch das 70. Thronjubiläum feiern könnt in vierzig Jahren (dann wohl ohne mich, da mache ich mir keine Illusionen )

Ich bin kein Leser erster Stunde, aber zwei, drei  Meter habe ich auch zusammen.  
Die Anfangszeit habe ich nicht mitbekommen, ein PC war absolut unerschwinglich. Erst ab '97 habe ich regelmäßig am Kiosk zugegriffen, bis dann das Abo dazu kam.

Feiert schön, ich freue mich auf die Specials auf der Webseite und auch im Jubiläumsheft


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (16. September 2022)

Wow... ein 3/4 meines Lebens begleitet ihr mich jetzt wenn leider auch nicht mehr alle von euch. Vielen Dank dafür und herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## BladeWND (16. September 2022)

Glückwunsch!
Ich bin nun seit 28 Jahren dabei, davon glaube ich 27 Jahre im Abo! Bis heute! Danke! Auch schön das die "alten" im Heft etwas dazu schreiben. Toll


----------



## BladeWND (16. September 2022)

Nur mal so gefragt, wäre es vielleicht auch machbar auch die PC Action als PDF Archiv mal auf DVD zu pressen? Ich habe zwar sogar noch alle Ausgaben bis auf die ersten 2-3 aber so ein Archiv wäre schon cool


----------



## Marko3006 (18. September 2022)

Bin seit 8/93 dabei, verdammt sind wir alt geworden) auch wenn sich viel geändert hat im Gaming Bereich ihr seit immer noch toll👍👍


----------



## Lukas Schmid (19. September 2022)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt, wäre es vielleicht auch machbar auch die PC Action als PDF Archiv mal auf DVD zu pressen? Ich habe zwar sogar noch alle Ausgaben bis auf die ersten 2-3 aber so ein Archiv wäre schon cool


Das wäre schwer, weil man die DVD an einem Produkt hängen haben muss, damit sie rentabel ist, was bei der PCGA ja leider kaum bewerkstellbar wäre. ^^


----------



## BladeWND (19. September 2022)

Hey Lukas 

Also wenn ihr die „PCGA“ rausbringt würde es ja funktionieren  Nee Spaß beiseite, aber ich denke doch auch für die PC Games Leser wäre das vielleicht ein tolles Gimmick was zum Kauf anregt?

Ich habe ja fast alle Hefte noch, PC Action und Games, aber vorm PC ist es halt viel Bequemer mal in alten Zeiten zu schauen. Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich schon die zwei „Koch“ DVDs der PC Action geschaut habe 😃

Aber egal wie, danke jedenfalls für das PC Games Archiv.


----------



## Husky666 (21. September 2022)

Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich, sagen wir mal, seltsam, dass man die PDFs für das Archiv munter aus dem Internet zusammengesammelt hat.

Gut, die Hefte gehören natürlich Computec, aber da sind "Hinweise" wer die gescant hat und wofür. Die kompletten Ausgaben der bis 2001 sind von Kultmags.com heruntergeladen.

Wenigstens eine Erwähnung wäre da ja wohl drin gewesen. So wirkt das einfach nur dreist...

Ich seh auch gerade das gerade bei 1993/94 die Tipps und Tricks fehlen, klar die hab ich damals nicht mitgescannt da die in einem Ordner sind...


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2022)

Husky666 schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich, sagen wir mal, seltsam, dass man die PDFs für das Archiv munter aus dem Internet zusammengesammelt hat.
> 
> Gut, die Hefte gehören natürlich Computec, aber da sind "Hinweise" wer die gescant hat und wofür. Die kompletten Ausgaben der bis 2001 sind von Kultmags.com heruntergeladen.



das issen scherz, oder?


----------



## Husky666 (21. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das issen scherz, oder?


Nope, sind teilweise tatsächlich die PDFs die ich damals erstellt habe. Ich habe die Rohdateien noch. Selbst die "für soundso gescant" sind da noch drin. Scheinbar hat die PDFs vor dem "Master erstellen" nicht einmal jemand gecheckt

Daher fehlen bei den 94ern eben auch großteilig die Tipps und Tricks weil der Ordner damals noch bei meinen Eltern lag und ich die später gesammelt scannen wollte. (ja ich war damals zu Faul den zu holen) Daher wohl auch "3 DVDs" wollten damals nicht an der Scanqualität sparen daher sind die PDFs mit 300dpi...


Ab 1/08 hat der Verlag die wohl noch, mehr durfte auf der Quellseite ja nicht veröffentlicht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ironischerweise hab ich den Tipps und Tricks Ordner in der Hand, die sind alle noch da.

Ich mein, wenigstens mal "Danke an die leute die unser Archiv aufgehoben haben" oder so. Aber nix..


----------



## BurningCat (21. September 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die PC Games und das Team dahinter  
Ich lese euch seit…. Mh keine Ahnung so genau, aber 20 Jahre dürften es auf jeden Fall mittlerweile sein  
Und dass der PC Games Podcast zurückkommt ist noch das beste Geschenk, ich freue mich sehr! Bitte verlinkt den Podcast dieses mal mitlaufen der Homepage, den zu finden ist echt immer ein Krampf. 

Also alles gut und weiter so, ihr macht das super 

P.s. lasst Print gern sein und fokussiert euch auf das digitale Magazin.


----------



## Stirrling (21. September 2022)

@Husky666 Vielleicht gibt Sascha im nächsten Edi ein paar Kudos für dich


----------



## ClarkKant (21. September 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## Burtchen (22. September 2022)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Zum 50. werde ich mal eine Torte kredenzen


----------



## Husky666 (22. September 2022)

Stirrling schrieb:


> @Husky666 Vielleicht gibt Sascha im nächsten Edi ein paar Kudos für dich


Da steckt die Arbeit von mehreren Leuten drin.

Find es halt sehr negativ das einfach mal so getan wurde als hätte man das Archiv mit viel Arbeit selbst erstellt.

Hätten wir die Ausgaben damals nur mit 72dpi erstellt bekämt ihr jetzt auch keine 3 DVDs sondern nur maximal 2


----------



## Burtchen (22. September 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Alles Gute PCGames!
> 
> Kann mich noch gut erinnern, mit Kollegen und Kumpels das aktuelle Heft in der 'großen Pause' in der Schule Mitte der 90er - gut verborgen vor der Pausenaufsicht - studiert zu haben. 🤭
> 
> Trotz der Konsolen, die mich immer schon begleitet haben und auch noch begleiten, hat das PC-Gaming in meinem Herzen immer einen warmen, behaglichen und besonderen Platz.


Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich über den Schulhof mit den Incoming-Seiten lief und meinte, jetzt seien wir am Fotorealismus, besser könne es ja gar nicht werden. Tjanun. https://www.pcgames.de/15-Jahre-PC-Games-Thema-206368/Tests/Incoming-612363/


----------



## Husky666 (22. September 2022)

Burtchen schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich über den Schulhof mit den Incoming-Seiten lief und meinte, jetzt seien wir am Fotorealismus, besser könne es ja gar nicht werden. Tjanun. https://www.pcgames.de/15-Jahre-PC-Games-Thema-206368/Tests/Incoming-612363/


Die Aussage gabs bei Links 386 Pro auch schon, und wird heute immer noch ständig genutzt


----------



## Falconer75 (23. September 2022)

Ist hier eigentlich schon auf den sehr persönlichen, sehr langen, aber auch sehr spannenden Blick von Christian Burtchen auf 30 Jahre PC Games hingewiesen wurden?


			30 Jahre PC Games – eine persönliche Einordnung – Der Burtchen


----------



## ArgonixX (23. September 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGames! Ich bin seit der Erstausgabe dabei. Vielen Dank für die tollen Jahr(zehnt)e!


----------



## nisper (26. September 2022)

Bin ich zu spät!? Egal, auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich bin seit 1995 Leser und seit 1996 Abonnent - C&C Alarmstufe Rot war mein Abo-Geschenk 
Auch wenn die besten Zeiten der Printmedien für immer vorbei sind, lese ich die PCGames immer noch ganz klassisch in Papierform. Hoffentlich gibt es sie in dieser Form auch noch weiterhin.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. September 2022)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich schon auf den sehr persönlichen, sehr langen, aber auch sehr spannenden Blick von Christian Burtchen auf 30 Jahre PC Games hingewiesen wurden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh....das mit "sehr lang" ist jetzt untertrieben. Selbst wenn ich die Zeit hätte, diese Wall of Text durchzulesen - die Motivation ist eher nicht da^^ Ne Zusammenfassung wäre nett gewesen.


----------



## Falconer75 (26. September 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Puh....das mit "sehr lang" ist jetzt untertrieben. Selbst wenn ich die Zeit hätte, diese Wall of Text durchzulesen - die Motivation ist eher nicht da^^ Ne Zusammenfassung wäre nett gewesen.


Ja, 45 Minuten lesen ist natürlich anstrengender als 3 Stunden zocken.


----------



## Husky666 (27. September 2022)

Ich hab jetzt 15 Minuten für den Text gebraucht

Wie langsam lest ihr?


----------



## Falconer75 (27. September 2022)

Husky666 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 15 Minuten für den Text gebraucht
> 
> Wie langsam lest ihr?



Du schaffst bestimmt auch "Krieg und Frieden" an einem Tag, oder?


----------



## Stirrling (27. September 2022)

@Husky666 liest sicher einmal die Woche den kompletten Kultboy Fundus durch, um den Überblick zu behalten. Er ist im Training.


----------



## Husky666 (27. September 2022)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Du schaffst bestimmt auch "Krieg und Frieden" an einem Tag, oder?


Das ist mein Lieblingsbuch, also die erste hälfte.

Frei nach Sledge Hammer


----------



## Desotho (27. September 2022)

Was mich an dem Heft echt fasziniert hat: Wolfgang Fischer sieht 1:1 aus wie ein Sontaran aus Doctor Who.


----------



## hunterseyes (28. September 2022)

na dann mal allen Teilnehmenden viel Glück.


----------

